# How to get divorce on spouse via while living outside of UK



## newuser2013 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi,

I have got a few question and i'm sure someone should be able to help. 


I was married to UK citizen in 2012. I got my spouse visa on September 2102 and joined my wife in UK in October 2012. We lived together for approx 5 months. 

We never use to get on with each other. At the end in march 2013 I decided to come back to may home country (Pakistan). 

I have been living in my home country since then and we never had any contacts since then. 

My questions are:

1)- How can I apply for a legal divorce from my home country (outside of UK) and what are the process for that and how long will it take for the process?

2)- Can my wife refuses to divorce me. And she does then what do I need to do? 

3)- Can I marry another UK national after divorce and can I enter back in UK?

I still have spouse visa till December 2014 just in case if I have to be in UK to get divorce etc. 




Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

